# Need Cheep Mini 2x2's



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey guys. I need some help finding some cheep mini 2x2's for making a 1x2x2 for someone. So basically, I'd need four mini 2x2's, maybe five for back up pieces, or 2 quad cubes. Anyone know of some places to get these?

I've been looking on eBay. I might be able get two quad cubes for about $15 with shipping. So if anyone can beat that, that'll be great!


----------



## Nykjær (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16336


----------



## talonryanicecreambar (Nov 16, 2009)

Would a rubik's work, because I could give one to you for 2 or 3 bucks...Plus shipping of course.


----------



## retr0 (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.puzl.co.uk/mini-2x2x2-cube-p-102.html?osCsid=b2e687298aa8070b556bab67fd4b2189

Puzl ftw!


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 16, 2009)

Ah, thank you, Nykjær! That's a great deal! Although I'd rather not order from DealExtream do to their recent troubles with PayPal & knock offs. But I won't be picky this time. Thanks again!

A Rubik's... what, talonryanicecreambar? A Rubik's 2x2? Well I'm afraid that won't be neccarry. I can get 5 mini 2x2's for only $3.58 from DealExtreame. Thanks anyway.

& thank you, retr0. But I'm gonna go with DealExtream.


----------



## TomZ (Nov 16, 2009)

I've heard, the DX 2x2's are of not-so-good quality, they aren't genuine eastsheens and can pop internally, which renders them useless.


----------



## Escher (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm afraid I could only find this Cheep 4x4:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/101/308484433_199c18618a_o.jpg


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

Badumptish!


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 16, 2009)

retr0 said:


> http://www.puzl.co.uk/mini-2x2x2-cube-p-102.html?osCsid=b2e687298aa8070b556bab67fd4b2189
> 
> Puzl ftw!



Agreed, Puzl 2x2's are nice (I think they're just mini ES's)


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 16, 2009)

TomZ said:


> I've heard, the DX 2x2's are of not-so-good quality, they aren't genuine eastsheens and can pop internally, which renders them useless.


Well remember what I'm using them for. I need to make 1x2x2. But let me know if you still think they'll be bad for it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 16, 2009)

TomZ said:


> I've heard, the DX 2x2's are of not-so-good quality, they aren't genuine eastsheens and can pop internally, which renders them useless.



i think that's the other one


----------



## TomZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Just read the reviews. One guy got white cubes, the other said these break easily. Recently, I saw somebody who built a 2x2 mod on one of these fakes, and the thing popped internally, ruining the puzzle. If you're making a custom puzzle to order, I think you'd be better off knowing for sure that it won't pop like that.
You could still use them for the extensions (provided you end up getting black ones) but I would definitely not use them for the actual core puzzle.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Nov 17, 2009)

Wait don't you need one mini 2x2 for a 2x2x1 and plastic sheet.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 18, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Just read the reviews. One guy got white cubes, the other said these break easily. Recently, I saw somebody who built a 2x2 mod on one of these fakes, and the thing popped internally, ruining the puzzle. If you're making a custom puzzle to order, I think you'd be better off knowing for sure that it won't pop like that.
> You could still use them for the extensions (provided you end up getting black ones) but I would definitely not use them for the actual core puzzle.



that's not the ES keychain. use the search function.


----------

